# caked-up make-up?



## olddcassettes (Jun 17, 2009)

so i've been noticing that my foundation has been looking so cakey and thick lately... i do the same routine i have always done, and i first thought maybe it was because my skin is dry? but i put moisturizer on all the time. 

is it possible that its the colorstay by revlon? then again it does it with my old foundation as well.....can it be the weather? even if im putting it on in my house where room temperature is cool? (i notice the cakey-ness right after my application, before i even go out) 

any suggestions? 
i tried wetting a sponge and blending it out, it helped but smears too much of the product off....sigh


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 17, 2009)

How do you apply your foundation? What brush do you use?


----------



## MissResha (Jun 17, 2009)

how old is it?


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 17, 2009)

i use a skunk brush and/or foundation brush

its brand new! (revlon colorstay)


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 17, 2009)

It's definetly the weather. Atleast in this humid weather, it definetly doesn't help. This is really the season where every foundation-wearer should consider looking into something much lighter & oil-free if possible.

Try applying foundation/cover up only where needed & then applying your powder. 

You may also want to look into a mineral foundation like Bare Escentuals or Laura Mercier does one too (I haven't tried this one for myself, but I hear it's got a better finish & I love Laura Mercier products anyway, so I believe it!)


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 17, 2009)

To keep my foundation from looking cakey I stipple it on with my skunk brush. I don't swirl it because that makes it look cakey on me. It very well just may be the weather, when the weather is dry my skin freaks out and my makeup doesn't look good for awhile.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 17, 2009)

OMG!  I have the same problem, I use the same foundation and the same brush (187)!

I was using Revlon's Colorstay a year or so back.  I came back to it recently (bought a new bottle).  The first day I put it on, it was caked on like crazy.  I was worried that I applied way too much, but the cakeyness was just on and around my nose.  I even sprayed Fix + on my face to smooth it out!  And nothing was working.  

The day after, I tried it again.  But I used Mac's Prep + Prime prior to the foundation.  That made it so much better.

I don't know if our products are "old" but I wonder why it was caking on.  
I was watching a YouTube video the other day.  A gal was reviewing drugstore foundations.  She brought up the fact that Revlon's Colorstay is hard to blend.  So I'm thinking thats how Colorstay is.  But the only problem I have is, I don't remember that product caking when I was using it before.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 17, 2009)

i just watched MissResha's foundation application and i do not stipple, grr! 

BUT somehow, i still think it wont help my foundation to not look so heavy, or will it? 

it makes me not want to walk out in sunlight


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_The first day I put it on, it was caked on like crazy.  I was worried that I applied way too much, but the cakeyness was just on and around my nose.  I even sprayed Fix + on my face to smooth it out!  And nothing was working.  

She brought up that fact that Revlon's Colorstay is hard to blend.  So I'm thinking thats how Colorstay is._

 
thats EXACTLY where it cakes up for me!! around my nose, and above my eyebrows and on my chin! i was considering buying FIX+ just for the cakeyness... but i want a foundation that doesnt require that.... 

any suggestions to make an easier blend or something? i notice it doesnt blend easy around the nose... this is annnnnnnnoying!


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *olddcassettes* 

 
_it makes me not want to walk out in sunlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Aaww, oh my god, I know the feeling! I've just never heard anyone other than myself say this before.

I have to say that I'm pretty sure it isn't due to the foundation being old. It happens with many many foundations. I'm sure it's due to the oils in our skin made by this humid weather. The oils somehow breaking the foundation down.

I use Bobbi Browns Oil-Free Even Finish Compact Foundation which is in my opinion, the best mid/full coverage foundation out there. I don't have a problem with it in the winter, it's only now, so I've changed to mineral this season.


----------



## 27dots (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *olddcassettes* 

 
_thats EXACTLY where it cakes up for me!! around my nose, and above my eyebrows and on my chin! i was considering buying FIX+ just for the cakeyness... but i want a foundation that doesnt require that.... 

any suggestions to make an easier blend or something? i notice it doesnt blend easy around the nose... this is annnnnnnnoying!_

 
I bought fix+ for this reason and it did nothing. complete waste of money.

I think it's more to do with the condition your skin is in. I found using a tinted moisturizer instead of a foundation really helps


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 18, 2009)

yup i want to think it isnt my foundation lol i hope not, the good thing is it isnt noticeable during the night, i just hate wearing it during the day, but i MUST wear something because of uneven skin tone +breaking out cause my period. 

& YES about fix+....also thought it was pointless.... ive bought it before and returned it because i had no use for it. dunno mannnnnnnnn ahhhh


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 18, 2009)

Is your skin oily, hun? I've got super ridiculously oily skin, and I get this same problem in the summer when I'm using heavier coverage foundation...I find that what helps is after I put my primer on and let it soak in for a few minutes, I take a small brush (think e/s blending brush) and dust a TINY amount of powder (I usually use MUFE HD powder...cuz it's soooooooooooooft) in the areas that seem to cake up on me. I know it kinda seems counter-productive, putting powder on under your foundation to make it NOT cakey...but it seems to work really well. I think it's just all the nasty oil I get tends to make my foundation yucky in the summer. 
If you're not too oily, maybe you can try a good exfoliator? I bought the Clean&Clear blackhead remover scrubby thingie with the medicated pads, and it works REALLY well to slough off the dry skin without aggravating your face and making you look like a lobster for hours...plus it really does help with the blackheads (cuz my skin SUCKS). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  GL sweetie!


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 18, 2009)

I use Colorstay too and I've started to apply the foundation on my nose with my fingers.  I find that blending it out with fingers, rather than a brush, helps it not look cakey in that area.  HTH


----------



## outinapout (Jun 18, 2009)

I would say that if more than one foundation is doing it, then it's probably not the makeup itself- more likely something you're putting on with it. 

Have you recently changed skincare, primer or powder? So many products have silicone in them now that if you're using a serum and a primer you could be overloading on the silicone, which will create a cakey "rolling" effect as you try to apply makeup on top- it will almost seem like your skin is peeling.

Another thing to consider is the age of your foundations- are they on the older side, or have they gotten left in extreme heat or cold? I think it's less likely the foundation's fault, since it's happening w/ multiples, but you never know.

Finally, consider a good chemical exfoliator (like a glycolic acid treatment) or a mechanical exfoliator w/ microbeads to slough off dead skin and dry patches, just in case!


----------



## asprettydoes (Jun 18, 2009)

I've not had good luck with revlon colorstay _except_ for the fact that there's less maskera/eyeliner 'migration' to the areas under my eyes when I wear it.  
Lately I'm cutting it with a little moisturizer & applying it with a stippler brush to get even distribution.  I stipple in small areas & then pat with the pads of my fingertips to get an even finish.  Trying to blend with a dampened sponge didn't work for me either.  
All my blush/contour/highlight products are powder so I apply sparingly & blend/buff like mad.  Then I use a sort of fix-plus substitute: neutrogena alcohol-free toner mixed with distilled water in a bottle that gives a fine mist. This helps both cake & chalk issues but still leaves a matte finish as it evaporates.
This is obviously not the right product for me - too much work - even with a good primer, but I'm getting by with it til I can find something else. hth


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tepa1974* 

 
_I use Colorstay too and I've started to apply the foundation on my nose with my fingers.  I find that blending it out with fingers, rather than a brush, helps it not look cakey in that area.  HTH_

 
Ditto on this. If I press Colorstay on my nose it helps keep it from 'grabbing' on areas around my nose like the folds and pores.

Also your skin needs to be well moisturized. When I don't use a moisturizer it's much much harder to blend. Be sure to let the moisturizer sit on your face for at least 5 minutes.

I find that silicone primers don't work that well with this foundation :/ Even if I used a teensy amount, it still causes both the foundation and primer to ball up on my face.

Applying with a damp sponge helps a lot with blending, as well.

Which formula are you using? If it's the Combo/Oily, try using the Normal formula. I've read that it 'grabs' less...I'm currently using the Combo/Oily and experience what you do almost every time I use this.

Sucks, I do love this foundation but it's starting to be a bit of a pain :/


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_Is your skin oily, hun?_

 
yes! it definitely is, and your suggestions definitely helped, thank you for your response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Applying with a damp sponge helps a lot with blending, as well.

Which formula are you using? If it's the Combo/Oily, try using the Normal formula. I've read that it 'grabs' less...I'm currently using the Combo/Oily and experience what you do almost every time I use this./_

 
i use a damp sponge as well, to blend extra....since blending with my brush isnt enough.

yes i am using the combo/oily. you think the normal will make me look too shiny, or what? same thing? bleh :|


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 21, 2009)

try switching only to powder to even ur face out/waterproof concealer on trouble spots for the summer weather.


----------



## asprettydoes (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

  yes i am using the combo/oily. you think the normal will make me look too shiny, or what? same thing? bleh :|  
 
oops I thought you were using the normal/dry formula - I find that it sets quickly to a matte finish even on well-moisturized skin... almost too matte which is what makes my powder blushes such a chore...
I can't say anything about oil control later in the day but I do live in a hot humid climate & this works a lot better than tinted moisturizers in the summer because it never melts or slides or rubs off.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 21, 2009)

do you use it with a face primer?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 21, 2009)

I bought the Normal formula over the weekend and have been using it for the past few days.

The cakey/skin grabbing problems are gone! Like asprettydoes said, it still dries to a matte finish, and I moisturize beforehand like her. I have not tried it with a silicone primer just yet. It lasts about as long as the combo/oily formula. I do get a little shiny but it's not a huge deal, esp if you carry blotting papers or powder. And if you normally set your foundation with powder anyway, it keeps the oilies at bay even longer.

Give it a try! Most drugstores have a pretty good return policy even on cosmetics so it's definitely worth a shot.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 21, 2009)

snap ): im going to have to use this bottle up, i dont have a receipt or anything, i got mine from target dunno their policy or anything.... but thats good to know for future reference, thank you for helping me


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 21, 2009)

I think its the weather. I use the combo/oily formula and it does dry quickly. I have to apply one section at a time. I always makes sure my skin is well moisturized. I love this in the summer it really holds up well. I feel confident walking in the sun with ths on.

I think I know what cakey means, but still unclear. Is it like the makeup is thick and mask like on your face, oily, almost separated from your skin and oxidizes? Someone clarify this for me...


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 21, 2009)

i mean cakey to where it looks like my skin is very very dry (its not) and you can literally SEE the foundation there even though its blended, i dont know if that makes sense, but it just looks heavy and thick, i dont feel the thickness or heaviness on my face, but it looks that way


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 21, 2009)

^^^ Oh I see. Maybe this formula is bit to dry for you. I agree as someone mentioned trying out the normal formula (look out for a promotion) and try some skin solutions as mentioned and see how the foundation wears after that. I don't have much advice but I hope you get this to work, I think it's a great foundation.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 21, 2009)

you may be right, i should try normal... am i combo/oily if i get shiny in my t-zone? i always considered myself to be oily because of this, i can get pretty damn shiny but its usually just around my tzone


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *olddcassettes* 

 
_you may be right, i should try normal... am i combo/oily if i get shiny in my t-zone? i always considered myself to be oily because of this, i can get pretty damn shiny but its usually just around my tzone_

 
Man...I wish I only got shiny in my t-zone. LOL I could solve this country's oil crisis with my face.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_Man...I wish I only got shiny in my t-zone. LOL I could solve this country's oil crisis with my face._

 
LMAO that was HILARIOUS


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 23, 2009)

Hehe thanks...the sad thing is it's true. I have yet to find something that'll make it so I don't look like someone just struck oil in my pores within 2 hours. 
Did the colorstay do anything to keep you matte for a little while? ...at this point, I think I'd be thrilled if it made my skin look dry...at least it'd be a change from oily.


----------



## asprettydoes (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *olddcassettes* 

 
_do you use it with a face primer?_

 
I've used it over mac prep&prime spf 50 and also over peter thomas roth uber-dry sunscreen spf 30 and in both cases I used a stipling brush because high spf sunscreen products tend to ball up or pill or create particles like eraser crumbs if I drag concealer or foundation over them with my fingertips or a flat foundation brush.
On my skin these products underneath give less playtime for blending the foundation & an even stronger matte effect though I don't know if I'd say it gets really cakey, just that any streaking is more obvious. I think I like it better over moisturizer alone just because its faster & I find it easier to powder my nose if I have to after lunch rather than trying to moisturize my cheeks (lol). 

Both the mac & the roth contain silica - I think dreamergirl3 said oil control formula was no good over silica primers but I had assumed it was the spf causing problems for me - either way stippling seems to do the trick with the dry/normal formula. Or maybe you could dab it on with the fat end of a sponge & then pat with your fingertips to even out the finish. 

Even the dry/normal formula seems to have some kind of moisture-resistant properties I haven't seen in other brands & don't really know how to describe it. It's as if the foundation seals whatever is underneath & resists humidity & persperation later in the day. That's what makes me think it would work on oily skin at this time of year...

I'd say try putting what you've got in the fridge until fall & try the normal/dry for summer if your budget allows. hth


----------



## kelcia (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe it's the way that you look at your face?
I live on an island and my skin is naturally oil filled so when I was a kid i had lots of problems with oily skin and so when I started wearing make up I was so excited by the matte finish of mac studio fix that i used to wear it every day.. as I grew up I noticed my face looked really dry and it /looked/ as if I was wearing loads of make up...
So now I've turned to only using tinted moisturizer.. I only wear liquid (and that too MAC hyper real) on special occasions when I know pictures are going to be taken...
maybe its time to use something lighter?


----------

